# What tires did your 2012 come with?



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Referencing 70AARCUDA's post on the 2011 models' tires:

...the 2011 Cruze tires are:

• 16" - P215/60R16 - Firestone
• 17" - P225/50R17 - Continental
• 17" - P215/55R17 - Goodyear (LLR on Eco models)
• 18" - P225/45R18 - *Michelin* 


What tires did your 2012 model ship with?


----------



## kn8hansen (Sep 13, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Referencing 70AARCUDA's post on the 2011 models' tires:
> 
> ...the 2011 Cruze tires are:
> 
> ...



My 2012 Cruze Eco came with P215/55R17 Goodyear Assurance tires


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

2012 cruze ltz 18" - P225/45R18 - *Michelin*


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Me too... 

2012 Cruze LTZ 18" - P225/45R18 - *Michelin*


----------



## leematthews20XI (Aug 23, 2011)

2012 LT1 - Firestone


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

2012 Eco Goodyear LRR 580/A/A speed rating V. It's got the TPC number on it, so it's a GM-spec tire.


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

Same as sciphi, i got the sorry Goodyears. Right now they are okay, but i almost guarantee that will dish-out and cup, and ride horrible way before they wear out. My Jeep came w/ goodyears when i bought it (13K mi) and they rode horrible!!!! So bad i replaced them when they still had plenty of tread left. And yes, I rotated them kept them at the correct pressure. 

"Give me Michelin, or give me anything but goodyear" - Dan 

P.S. I used to install & balance tires, and did front end alignments, and Yes Michelin is the BEST!!! Best ride, and best wear, and lasts forever too!!!


----------



## blocker44 (Sep 17, 2011)

2012 Cruze LS has 16" - P215/60R16 - Firestone
It does have a new style wheel cover


----------



## mzodarg (Sep 3, 2011)

2012 ltz Me 3...



gman19 said:


> 2012 Cruze LTZ 18" - P225/45R18 - *Michelin*


Tre'


----------



## carey965 (Sep 6, 2011)

blocker44 said:


> 2012 Cruze LS has 16" - P215/60R16 - Firestone
> It does have a new style wheel cover


which is much uglier then the 11 wheel covers
i may have to paint mine to make them better


----------



## cruze365 (Nov 14, 2011)

MY 2012 LT1 has Firestone


----------



## ZZR12 (Oct 5, 2011)

My 2012 Cruze Eco came with P215/55R17 Goodyear Assurance tires . We had a early snow storm earlier this month, and boy did these suck in the snow.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

2011 LTZ- Michelin 18"


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

mine are round....black..and have a shiny middle thing called a rim...


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

2012 LTZ. 225/50r17 Continental. Don't know what kind but I believe it's an all season touring, not the Extreme Contact.


----------



## Wood Tick Brewing Co (Nov 15, 2011)

2012 2LT RS
Continental, ContiProContact P225/50R17


----------

